# Falling Thru The Ice



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The many years i've been fishing i have had some experiences falling thru the ice. Just two years ago when we had very good ice i fell thru the ice at ladue. I went under the 422 causeway bridge. I stayed close to the edge i drilled holes as i went. I kept getting 10" of clear ice. It was alittle spooky but i kept going . Made it thru, went and fished for awhile. On my way back I went down the other side of the bridge. Thinking the ice was just as good I walked over some snow covered ice. Before i knew it i was up to neck . No one could see me from the road i was under the bridge. I was only 6 feet from the rocks, How could this happen to me? I should know better than this I thought to myself. My wife and new born daughter I can't end this way. Lucky for me I'm in fairly good shape and before the water got thru all my layers i was able to climb out with the strap of my ice sled that was still wrapped around my hand from pulling it. I made it back to the truck which was a medium walk but by the time i made it i was shaking so bad that my muscles weren't doing what my brain wanted them to do! They say as we get older we get wiser. But with this ice fishing thing you may not get a second chance. I was VERY lucky. Has anyone else fallen thru the ice before?


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

No, but I fell off my dock once!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ive heard of a quite a few people falling through, as this is my first year ice fishing, i am still a little cautious when i am out there, kinda wish i was out there more this year


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Tigger, I went through at Pymatuning several years ago. Much like your situation it was the "best ice" we'd had in years and the thickest I had ever seen on Pymatuning. I was out in the middle of the lake over about 17 feet of water. I was walking around and punching holes when I stepped across a pressure crack. The crack was exactly like the other 8,000 cracks that I had stepped over that day. One foot across with no problem. When my second foot stepped down I blew through before I could blink. I caught myself with both arms out to my sides and the adrenaline kicked in. I rolled out of the hole before my boots were even wet. Luckily the ice around me was solid. I rolled away from the hole but I was on the other side of the crack from all of my gear. I had to follow the crack all the way to shore before I felt safe crossing over it. Like the idiot that I am I continued to fish the rest of the day but I've never felt the same about ice fishing since. I still love it and will continue to do it and I can't even say that I am a safer ice fisherman now than I was then. I was on about 16 inches of ice when this incident happened. I guess I just learned that I could blow through the ice at given moment. Scary stuff!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i had one leg go in the other didnt go.. made a small hole in the ice and i was able to catch my self thank god!! still fished for another hour or two.. i still love ice fishing....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i listed some ways i fell through in this thread. id like to think that im older and wiser now. (?) 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36256


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I can relate to the trapper falling through as it has happened to me.Checking rat traps on frozen water but with all the cat tails found a bad spot and went through.Luckily was in my 20's and the water was only about 4 and a half feet deep and was able to learn from it.Course I'll still be the one on thin ice,been skating on it my whole life,lol.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope, never fallen through or even come close. I've been ice fishing since the mid 70's and spend a lot of time on the ice. I've even driven my truck on the ice, now that's a puckering experience.

I have a HUGE respect for the ice and understand fully that your first mistake could be only and last mistake. I refuse to take chances on the ice. I won't go on some ice that others may consider safe. I try to never ice fish alone and I always have rope and other safety equipment with me. I've tried to instill this same respect for the ice into my ice fishing fanatic son. He goes alone a lot and it worries me the entire time that I know he's on the ice.

There are NO fish worth dying over


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i remember one of the guys at the bait shop ab out u he told me about a guy who decided to fish under the causway and fell threw not to long ago


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

aren't you only allowed to ice fish on one side of ladue?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been through the ice on 3 different occasions. scarey stuff. of course one time
the ice didnot break, some moran cut a 2x2 hole and it had just enough ice to let it by hidden with a LIGHT COVER of snow.
tim


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

johnboy the way i understand it now you can ice fish all over ladue.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks hardwater. i wanted to try a few areas on the river end but thought it was still closed.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Johnboy, you can fish the entire lake now since the state took over. Guys have been even fishing up towards the dam more. The rangers haven't been enforcing the no parking signs towards the dam. The ice fishing off rt. 44 side has been ok. We are trying to figure it out since it is new ice grounds. Almost to many baby perch though.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.ci.akron.oh.us/pubutl07.html See rule # 15


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my dad and I tried by the 44 causeway a few years ago....TONS of small perch. Does that mean no big predators? Seems like that lake always has tons of small perch. A couple years ago it seemed like they were getting bigger, i caught a few 9" ones but they were cigar shaped.

Theres a lot of interesting structure in that lake that Id like to explore more through the ice....this will be the first year in the last 4 that i wont get that chance it seems. 



> 15. Ice fishing at LaDue is permitted only from US Route 422 to the main dam. Ice fishing at Mogadore is not restricted


I heard Geauga Parks might take over? I wish SOMEONE would and update that place. They need some decent lots and ramps. I dont remeber where i heard you can now ice fish all over LaDue. But people are all over it and ive never heard of anyone getting in trouble or even told to go north of 422.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how big are the perch...how many inches?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

woodie and i fell in on the way in from duck hunting, i swam 100yds + in 48 degree water... .talk about cold!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I think the state took over the lake and the hunting area's. The Akron rules are now invalid or have changed. One stop said you can fish everywhere. No more launch fee's or hunting permits. It's been 2 years now. It's like a dirty little secret. I have had the warden on shore when i have come off the ice. Just wanted to know how i did. The perch average 4-5 inches. I did see a very large walleye on my camera this year west of 44. It's ok fishing and a short walk. Snow doesn't sit long in that area so the ice builds fast. I haven't found a solid pattern yet!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

seems like any mid depth flat holds them perch, ive caught the same size as tigger. biggest perch i ever caught out of there was 9" but it was gaunt looking. if you want a starting point, try the gently sloping flats just to the east of the big island north of 422. then use your instinct to search around for better ones and pm me where you find the jumbos. 

just kidding.

i remember reading on hear that theres some bigger ones up by the dam but thats a heck of a walk. maybe someone from a boat caught them, i dont remember.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i got a possible state record fish out of their but i didnt know that i cant freeze it wich sucks


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I fell in last year. Fished all day without a problem. Started to come off the icevia a different route than I used to get on the ice. Big Mistake... always re-trace your steps. Was able to flop out like a big ole sea lion though and boy was that a long cold walk back to the truck. My son was there (9 at the time) and he was a little worried. Always walk apart from each other so if the ice breaks you don't both go through. Lost my auger and a little ice confidence. I recommend all to do a site search for a video that pertains to getting out if you fall in. I had watched that video just days before I fell in, and it really helped. Most importantly though is to maintain your composer if you go through. Of course that is not so easy in 33 degree water. With all this dicussion of falling in I think there is a good chance that we will see a few more yellow spots on the ice ha ha. Good luck to all and be safe.

bdrape


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

People of the Perch, You can freeze your state record potential fish. Once you catch it you must get it weighed on a certified scale as soon as possible and it has to be witnessed by at least two people. The scale is supposed to be digital. You have to submit a close up photo of the fish. You must file an Ohio's Record Fish Application form within six months of the catch. And, you must freeze it so a memeber of the Outdoor Writer's of Ohio can look at it to verify the species. You should get a copy of the auditor's certification paper for the scale or a photo of the certification sticker on the scale. You must contact a Division of Wildlife fisheries biologist to have he or she verify the species of fish being submitted for a record.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ya but u have to get it identafied and weighed before u freeze it.
hay tigger i was looking in the photos and i thought i recognized u were u the guy that lost his auger at punderson?


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

TIGGER, RE:Ladue


> I think the state took over the lake and the hunting area's. The Akron rules are now invalid or have changed. One stop said you can fish everywhere. No more launch fee's or hunting permits. It's been 2 years now. It's like a dirty little secret.


 I am not the expert, yet the city of Akron owns the lake and all the land surrounding it. It is the cities drinking water supply. Please note on the bottom of the rules page that I submitted in my earlier post.


> Developed by the City of Akron, MIS division Last updated 03/02/05


 I cannot tell you who is charged with enforcing the rules but I have met the state warden a few times there passing out fishing awards  . The rules are published for the use of the water and land, I am suggesting you forget hearsay and abide by them. My opinion.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

SS MINNOW, We just had this conversation yesterday at the bait shop. I had mentioned that it had been coming up on the OGF site. A person had stated that rule # 15 said that icefishing only north of the 422 bridge. Jim stated that game the warden had told to him directly several times that the lake was entirely "open" to ice fishing. One Stop Bait Shop (440) 834-2248 I'm not the maverick leading the way. I simply started fishing there when i noticed that tons of other people where fishing it and asked at the bait shop about it. Ignorance is not an excuse t break a rule but i believe that i have not broken any rule even though i have no proof. If i or you and any other person breaks a wildlife rule or quota i will be the first to say something. I'm taking the akron # tomarrow to call about it. The quote "It's like a dirty little secret." probably wasn't the right words to use. I appoligize. I should have said "not many people know about it yet." We will get this clarified.

People of the perch, Yes that was my ice auger i lost at punderson last year. I don't know how i didn't back over it. I was dark and with the black top , i never saw it and drove away.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, not an ice fisherman, yet, but wouldn't it make sense to wear clothing suitable for freezing water while ice fishing? I kayak/fish in water just at or above freezing. I wear layers of cloths under coveralls, under chest waders, with a full rubber gasketed dry top over waders, which will stop 99.9 % of water from entering while you climb back on ice, or back onto/into kayak/watercraft, etc.
Seems with as many of you/us that have fallen through, would make sense to dress accordingly. The outfit I wear doesn't keep me from paddling or fishing from yak or water/bank. 
Just a thought, might save someone's life.
LMJeff


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Tigger, No harm done....I pass along what I know.... Here, on the other hand, is a guess; I think that because it is a public fishing area, the state has jurisdiction over the fish, thus you need a state license. Conversley, because it belongs to The City Akron, the city makes rules about the usage (eg. electric motors only). Again, that part was a guess. Another thread was posted about Lake Rockwell, another in the string of Akron's water supply. It is treated differently, like extremely limited access, if any! Someone out there knows the whole story. It would be nice to have a simple legitimate explanation. So...It isn't necessarily dirty, but it seems to be a secret.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

MINNOW, I called around tonight and heard another rule that was inposed on Ladue after 9-11. It states that you are to stay 500 feet away from the dam. I know that alot of bass guys like to fish up there. I don't fish for bass too much but that would kinda suck if true. I wonder who would enforce that. This state jurisdiction thing seems to be a grey area. Another example , people that park in the handicapp area that don't have the proper displayed stickers. Who would enforce that , Akron or state? I'm getting confused myself. I'll see what i can find out. I think i might have talked to you last year. I thought you had a lund boat. I could be mistaken!

Some thing else in the water chain. Ladue is in the Akron water chain. The water flows out the back of the dam into the cuyahoga river. Enters just south of russell park. People launch there boats with there gas motors and travel right by were Ladue water enters the river. Go figure.

Thanks John


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i meet u at gandermountin when u were buying a new one.


----------

